# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Mecius' Workbook

## Mecius

Hello,

My name is Richard. After a long absence I have returned to this forum and I am eager to start lucid dreaming again.

I have only started 2 days ago, my dream recall is very poor at the moment so improving that is my biggest priority. 

I have started a dream journal and I'm getting into the habit again of doing regular reality checks.

My progress so far is promising, I was able to remember 3 dreams last night. This was under perfect circumstances because I didn't have to wake up early. I hope to remember at least 2 dreams during school nights.

I hope to get my recall stable soon so that I can start trying some techniques. I used to have most success with DILDS but I remember that they weren't very stable so I hope to get better results with a different technique, or to find a way to stabilize my lucids.

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class and welcome back to DV!

Keep on focusing on your recall, you can start practicing the techniques meanwhile if you want, I suggest you combine your DILD with MILD which is a great technique. Relying on intentions you'll get lucid quickly. Also the WBTB is one of my favorite ones.

I'm here if you need me  :smiley:  Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Mecius

Thanks for replying Matte87!

My recall during schooldays has been less. I managed to remember 2 dreams today but yesterday I couldn't remember anything. Probably had to do with the fact that I only got around 5 hours of sleep. I will try the MILD technique tonight! I remember having some success with the WBTB technique, it greatly improved my recall and dream vividness in the mornings. I also got 1 or 2 LDs from it if I remember correctly, so I'll definitely try that once I have improved my recall.

Also bought a new notebook (dream journal) and personalized it a bit. I hope this will help me keep motivated.

----------


## Matte87

Yeah, amount of sleep affects your recall greatly. Sometimes I can't recall a thing even though I've slept for 8+ hours so it's normal to have dryspells.

----------


## Mecius

I was able to get more sleep last night and I recalled 6 dreams. I wasn't able to recall much of the details but at least I remember what they were about. I think its going pretty well, I'm even recalling at least 1 dream on nights with little sleep most of the time. I guess its time to start trying some techniques, I'll try WBTB this weekend.

Haven't had any luck with RCs yet, I'm checking around 8-10 times a day but haven't done it in dreams yet.

----------


## Mecius

Still no luck with RCs but this might have to do with my recall going down again. My sleep pattern has been all over the place in the past weeks which made remembering dreams nearly impossible. I'm getting the feeling I won't get a stable recall until the summer holiday.

----------

